# Requirements?



## Storm (Sep 20, 2004)

It has been mentioned that I may go for 2nd degree next June.  By that time I would have had my 1st for two years. 

Most of the BB's help out with the childrens classes which are broken up into Tigers and Dragons and have three classes each split up into different belt levels.  We all work full time and normally do this from around 1700 till 1915 after that the adult classes start.  We are asked if we want to help and it is our choice etc its not a paid job. As a BB you spend more time Instructing than you do on your own syllabus so every time you get training its invaluable.  

Last weekend we had a grading in which we had our first juniors go for their Junior BB.  It was great and they all did well.  I was asked to do the basic's for the start of the junior grading which involved around 70 odd children at different levels.  I was pretty nervous but loved every second of it even though all their parents were there watching behind me.  It was the first time that I had been asked to do something this big at a very important grading for the school.  It was an honour.

I have also been asked to do what they call an introductory lesson for a couple of newcomers.  They only last around 20 mins and are meant to show the person what they will be in for if the decide to join.  (the women do women and the guys - guys).  The first lady I helped was really unusual and I found it really hard to speak to her and help her.  Afterwrds one of my Instructors told me I was being too technical for a new person and that I need to tone it down a bit to their level, which was fine and I realised that I was going over board with trying to show her the correct way.  The Second lady was lovely and had no problems with her what so ever except that I really hate doing these lessons.

This sounds really selfish and I hate feeling like it but these lessons take place during the time that the BB's are broken away from the rest of the belts and given training.  What it means is that if you manage to finish with the person you are with you may get five minutes which is a waste as it takes you that long to warm up.  I end up really annoyed (not in front of the new person).Im worried about missing out on the training as I am not good enough to allow that. 

My question is, is this all part of your learning process to see if you are worthy of the next level.  Does hating this during what I consider my time prove I'm not , and just selfish. Should this too be an honour to be asked?
 If I dont do it someone else will have to and they will be in the same predicament as Im in.  If our Instructors do it then we dont get the training so its like a no win situation. I wouldnt mind if it wasnt in my time, or is my time their time anyway?

Am I missing out on the big picture somewhere. :idunno:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes. It's probably an honor--and it's probably part of your education and test.

Why the hell would anybody assign only women instructors to women and men to men? Unless there's some particular situation involved, this sort of thing's just ridiculous--more exactly, it's sexist, and part of the reason women have trouble getting martial arts training.


----------



## Storm (Sep 20, 2004)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> Why the hell would anybody assign only women instructors to women and men to men? Unless there's some particular situation involved, this sort of thing's just ridiculous--more exactly, it's sexist, and part of the reason women have trouble getting martial arts training.



This is only for the first two introductory lessons after that is it whomever is available. If  either wasnt available it wouldnt matter whom did who. The purpose of that is to make the person say in this case a woman feel comfortable in a strange enviroment by getting another woman to introduce her to the club.

  Some women join Karate due to having had problems with men so having a woman do the first indroductory lesson could make them feel a little more relaxed.  I actully think this is a good idea.  If it was an on gong situation where you only ever trained or paired up with the same sex, then yes I would tend to agree but this is not the case.


----------



## Storm (Sep 20, 2004)

I cant edit my original post so please disregard it as after I looked at it again I answered my own question...twit!!!

Cheers


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 20, 2004)

Nothing twitty about it--at least, I've been doing this all the time, and look how well I turned out--it's part of what writing's for.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 20, 2004)

Storm,

 I think it's an honor to be asked to teach and do the demonstrations, but at the same time if it is interfering with your training maybe you should bring this to your instructor's attention one day outside of class.  Discuss with him your goals for your next promotion.  I'm sure this is not the first time this issue has come up.  I agree with you that once you begin teaching there is little time left to work on your own things and you need to be even more disciplined with your time both in and out of the school.  You may want to compromise on the lost time and practice some at home while giving some time for others in the school.  Also, I try and fit in extra training with some of my classmates outside of the regularly scheduled classes.  Even an extra fifteen minutes of review after each class can make a big difference.  It's better in terms of memory to chuck your learning in smaller pieces over time rather than do a marathon session all in one day anyway.  

MJ :asian:


----------



## Storm (Sep 20, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Storm,
> Also, I try and fit in extra training with some of my classmates outside of the regularly scheduled classes.
> MJ :asian:



Hi MJ

Actually I do train at home, in the weekend with other classmates and also ever second Saturday in a Brown and BB class only.  But I want more.....

I was having an adult sulk at not getting my own way and seeing the others get into depths on one of the forms.  The stuff you only learn from your Instructors not your peers.  If my instructors told me that you had to have your hand on your head, fingers sticking up like the head of a chicken then I would do it.

I was not thinking of the new person and how when I was new someone helped me when they probaby would have liked to be training themselves.  I was also wondering if this was all part of it, testing me all the time without me realising.  

Mind Games!!!! Things that go on inside your head that you do know the answer to but until you ask you dont realise you know. Hell now Im frightening myself.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 20, 2004)

Storm said:
			
		

> Hi MJ
> 
> Actually I do train at home, in the weekend with other classmates and also ever second Saturday in a Brown and BB class only. But I want more.....
> 
> ...


LOL Storm it's late and this post is making me laugh! I do hear you. There is nothing to replace the time with your instructor. I'm not so sure I'd do the chicken thing  LOL but I'm sure my instructor would ask...he has a great sense of humor!

It could be a mind game, but I wonder if it's just that your instructor trusts you to teach, and sometimes it becomes a backhanded compliment because you are feeling that you are missing out as a result. I do understand how you feel, and when I first started teaching I felt similarly and then gradually I changed my entire focus away from me and my new learning and more onto what I needed to know to be a good teacher. 

While it may slow your goal, in the end it benefits you too, it's just not easy to see that at first. 

One thing is for sure you sound very dedicated so no doubt you'll be there soon!

MJ :asian:


----------



## bzarnett (Sep 21, 2004)

Having a black belt or any color of belt does not mean you are an instructor or can instruct. It's very common in many schools these days to have leadership programs that help student's become instructors if they wish. There is a big difference to being a black belt in a martial and being a black belt in a martial art plus being a quality instructor.

Part of being an instructor is understanding that in that introduction class, you want them to have fun and gain some gross motor movements - not to be perfect or even close. The introduction class is 1) a selling class, 2) a way to integrate them into the main class. If a stance, a foot maneuver, two strikes and two blocks are what integrates them then the gross motor movements associated with that should be taught. Have them move around like sparring - get them right into the game.

In my school we have a pretty quick and set introduction which includes the salute, salutation, and five master key basics (hammer, thrust, whip, launch, and be neutral) - we jump right into a class then. If the class is working on a posture strategy than the person jumps in. They don't get it perfect but they are having fun and are active.

The other half of the introduction is you working out on the basics. You can demonstrate the movements done through articulation and slow movements. You might show a bit of how it is used in a form. You might demonstrate the use of a block from the 1st point of view and then have them do the same thing. You might not being working on the extension for five swords but you are working on one of the qualities Mr. Parker thought it would take to make be a black belt: _Develop sound basics_

Mr. Parker in his requirements for black belt left one more hint, _Be tolerant. Be forgiving. Work with people's strengths._

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## Storm (Sep 21, 2004)

bzarnett said:
			
		

> Having a black belt or any color of belt does not mean you are an instructor or can instruct. It's very common in many schools these days to have leadership programs that help student's become instructors if they wish. There is a big difference to being a black belt in a martial and being a black belt in a martial art plus being a quality instructor.
> 
> Mr. Parker in his requirements for black belt left one more hint, _Be tolerant. Be forgiving. Work with people's strengths._
> 
> ...



Hi Bryan

Thank you for you insight on the new people.  I think you hit the nail on the head. To go in front of a class of people and instruct to me now feels quite natural and I am reasonably comfortable dong it whether its adults or children.  These people are there as they have already made the decision as to thats what they want to learn etc.  New people still are unsure and yes it does have to be fun as well as informative.

I think I went too hard on the first person as in correct application etc (I wouldnt say I was a perfectionist but I do like things to be right) rather than also looking at the fun side.  You have a dfferent face on for the children, having an adult in front of me I expected them to think like I was and expected them to do it correct straight away.  It is also probably why I didnt connect with this person and maybe why they didnt come back.  Im glad my instructor pointed out that I was being too hard as well.

After having let off some steam I think that it maybe wasnt missing out on the training so much as me being put out of my comfort zone that really got to me as I love taking a class.  It was taking the new individual that threw me off and having to unlearn what I had learnt to put it into prospective for them.

I am glad that the Instructors are puting so much time and effort into helping me learn these areas and are also grateful that they have the patience when I fall down. 

The nature of the beast I guess, sometimes you dont realise the opportunities you are given and the trust that someone has in you until afterwards. Its annoying when you do write something on here then realise the answer is in your face after you have done it and you cant take it back.

Regards D


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 21, 2004)

While I guess fun is important for students--though I have this comment of Kensho Furuya's in mind; "Today, we ask students, 'Are you enjoying yourself/' We used to ask students, 'Are you training hard?'"--I don't think it's what's vital for adults, especially in the first few lessons.

To paraphrase Larry Tatum, who's a helluva instructor of martial arts, always figure out a way to show students their power.

I suspect a lot of people are in the martial arts for that--and they won't have any fun if they just have fun, if you see what I mean. I also think that it'sabsolutely vital we don't condescend to students, and start deciding which of them is going to "make it," and which one won't. 

One bit of advice: make 'em bend their knees.


----------

